# Vaseline as a........ lip plumper??



## missnadia (Dec 23, 2006)

OMG so as per the Vaseline thread, I went out and got myself a big ol jar of Vaseline! And although I must say that I still have mixed feelings about using it on my body (still haven't tried it on my face because I use Benzoyl Peroxide at night..).... I've discovered that when I put it on my lips.... it makes them amazingly SMOOTH, and plump, INSTANTLY! It's a GREAT, not to mention CHEAP alternative to lip plumper!! I've tried a sample of LipFusion lip plumper recently, which is supposed to be really good... and between that 46$ plumper, and a plain old jar of Vaseline... there isn't really that much of a difference!!!!

Think about it, NO lip plumper will EVER make your lips increase in volume enough for people to notice. The effect of lip plumper comes from it making your lips' surface smooth, so that when you apply gloss it spreads on evenly, allowing for a uniform shine, which gives the "volume" effect! And vaseline does just that! Because it doesn't actually penetrate the skin, it stays on top of the lips, filling in the little ridges, and creating that smooth surface and illusion of volume!! TRY IT GUYS you won't be disappointed!! Heh it's not even gonna cost you anything to try this out, you can probably find a small jar for like dollar!!!!

Also, if you're afraid of Vaseline being greasy and if you despise that greasy feeling on your lips, just pat your lips with a tissue after you've rubbed them with a generous amount of Vaseline to remove most of it.. Then pur your favorite gloss over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 23, 2006)

yeah its close enough to a plumper to me. Most plumpers have peppermint or some pepper extract and it is irritating to the skin just out of my lips and burns my lips. Vaseline is a fine super cheap alternative!


----------



## turtlo (Dec 23, 2006)

hmm I always put vaseline on my lips before bed but never noticed it as a lip plump, but i'll try it again =)


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 23, 2006)

thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 23, 2006)

Wow I never thought of this, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 23, 2006)

oooo i gotta try this as a lip plumper....


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Dec 23, 2006)

It doesn't plum my lips but makes them super smooth.


----------



## reginaalear (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm gonna have to try this. I tried monistat as a primer so why not...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Dec 23, 2006)

that makes sense since the vaseline will fill in the lines .. thanx for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes, vaseline gives the appearance of plumper lips since they seem smoother, but LipFusion and Lip Injection Extreme both actually do plump my lips (I have both). And, no, it's not all in my head. lol.

But if you're not wanting to spend the extra $$$, vaseline does work well to smooth out the lips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 23, 2006)

Great post. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

Interesting! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 25, 2006)

cool tip! thanks.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll have to try this! Thanks!


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Dec 26, 2006)

I am currently on accutane for acne, my lips feel so dry, but I load them down with vaseline and aquafor all day and before bed and they are staying huge, no lines in them at all, so I do believe that vaseline is a plumper. I have had many people say how huge they look.....


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 26, 2006)

that's interesting!

I started using vaseline on my lips every nite too a few days ago, since I noticed my lips were getting chapped. It fills in the lines, and my lips are definitely smoother, although I'm not sure about plumping (I have full lips though).

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## piglet1155 (Dec 26, 2006)

I use vaseline on my lips everynite too. I also use it on an old mascara wand &amp; tame my eyebrows


----------



## IO20ch2222 (Jan 1, 2007)

i have to try this.....thanks!


----------



## ms_sunlight (Jan 1, 2007)

Vaseline's great for exfoliating lips. You just put on a good thick coat, leave it 20 minutes to soften up any dry, flaky skin you may have on there, then scrub it off with a wash-cloth soaked in warm water.

I wouldn't leave it on my lips because I don't like the feel of it, though.


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 1, 2007)

Is Monistat what I think it is?


----------



## ms_sunlight (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, it is what you think it is. Not much weirder than putting Preparation H on your eyelids though, and I've heard of people doing that!


----------



## mossaenda (Jan 1, 2007)

I use Vaseline on my lips every night, the next day they are so softl! i also use a bit in the morning before lip gloss or lipstick.


----------



## princessemi (Jan 29, 2007)

if i put vaseline every night on my lips, did i will have fuller lips??


----------



## niksaki (Jan 29, 2007)

same.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the great tip MissNadia. Vaseline has so many wonderful uses.


----------



## Gvieve (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the tip


----------



## magosienne (Jan 29, 2007)

vaseline really fill in the lines (my lips are sensitive so i have a lot of them), and it's whoah. sooo smooth and nice lips.


----------



## xEdenx (Jan 29, 2007)

Monistat????????? as in..monistat. im going to def try this

after my shower

the vaseline not the monistat HAHA


----------



## rawrrawrrawramy (Jan 30, 2007)

I love Vaseline!


----------



## Brinn (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## tendereyes (Jan 30, 2007)

We go through vaseline at home..I put it on my hands when I wear cotton gloves under my latex gloves to clean; Works great on the kids eczema and lips..oh yeah...morning and evening..

As mention..it smoothes out the lips and it makes the lips look so much plumper...It's a cheap miracle in the jar! LOL


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow! I feel like an insider! I've been using vaseline on my lips for years. I put it on at night to keep my lips from drying and cracking, and use vaseline lip therapy throughout the day.

If you have really, really dry and/or cracked lips you might want to also try aquafour--it's nothing more than hydrogenated vaseline, but works much, much better on irritated skin than vaseline.


----------

